
Pakistani startups get a boost as Lean Startup Machine lands in Lahore - trevor99
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2011/11/02/pakistani-startups-get-a-boost-as-lean-startup-machine-lands-in-lahore/
======
paperwork
Very interesting article. This is really the money quote:

"There’s a lot of opportunity here. Pakistan is a clean slate in terms of the
fact that web companies like Paypal doesn’t work, as soon as they type of
stuff is happening, there’s going to be a lot of opportunity for new
innovation here."

All the violence in the country hides the fact that it is a very large country
with a rapidly growing middle class. I've read how, even in the middle of the
Lebanese civil war, most people, on most days, lived their lives in Beirut as
in any other city.

The opportunity is immense. Congrats to Trevor making some inroads there.

~~~
trevor99
I have to admit I was really blown away. I had no idea what to expect or what
Pakistan would look like and I've been so impressed by the talent here.

